# Dolly gave us twin red nannies



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

We bought Dolly at a sale barn beginning of Feb. They told us she was out in a pasture with a nice red alpine so she might be pregnant. SHe is an alpine as well. So about 6 weeks ago she starts getting much rounder and bagging up. We had no due dat of course. So every couple hours I check on her 24/7. So I look out the back door after checking on her at 1 pm today and I see she has went into the chicken lot. I see something wiggling.I throw on the barn boots and run out and what does the sneak have?? Two of the cutest red doelings. I will take pics when the kids get home. What a blessing after the only other birth we have had on the farm was three stillborns.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

That's awesome! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the doelings! Can hardly wait to see the pics.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whoohoo!! Congrats!


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

Congrats!!! So happy everything went well


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

\not sure how to add pics but here is the link to them on my facebook
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201039645782352&set=pcb.10201039649102435&type=1&theater


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Says the link has expired or you cannot view the page. 

So glad you had a happy kidding!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

You need to change the settings to public


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

walk me through it.. where do I change it


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

http://s136.photobucket.com/user/fortaylor954/media/935183_10201039645782352_69457018_n.jpg.html]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweeeet! They must look just like daddy!


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess. She was pregnany when we bought her.We got three for the price of one YAY! They guy who sold her said she had been kept with a red Billy. Seems about right


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

adorable


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mercedes*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

too sweet! your Dolly looks just like my Buttercup!


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

*Lexus*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

